# MD Cruze?



## TOJJAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone from Maryland?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only person I can think of off the top of my head.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cr...ty-vote-thread-2-a-post715025.html#post715025


----------



## TOJJAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool thanks. Not to many custom Chevy Cruze around here. Mostly Hondas! Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

And Subarus, I was one of em until I left the DMV (Nova)and headed backs to Ohio.


----------



## TOJJAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah there are a lot of them too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

